# Celeste 928L Project



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I ride a 928L that I love deeply










Inspired by another thread here about a full celeste Bianchi. I found a super deal on a new all celeste frame i found on my size.

here are pictures of it.


















I'll do the build this next week, but I'll put a double Dura Ace on it.

I needed the triple last year when I moved to this hilly area, but at the season's end I am now able to climb all those hills on the middle ring. I haven't used the granny in a month.

I'll be keeping the other bianchi just in case... but eventually I'll sell it with its triple DA.

will report the progress here


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

That is great looking frame!

//Os72


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Freakin' gorgeous. That is a hot frame. Congrats.


----------



## reparto corse (Sep 16, 2008)

that is awesome, now i want one too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have some news that I still don't know if they are good or bad  

I received an offer to buy this frame, he offered me 50% more than what I paid for it.

I thought it, and decided to sell it.

I don't know yet if to feel happy that I made a very good business or bad because I lost probably a frame that is very sought after and hard to find.

My 928L Bianchi is beautiful and feels so great. The only difference with this one would be the color, so I guess I made the right decision.

Now, let's forget about business and colors and let's go for a ride !


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would've killed for that all-celeste frame... but now you can get a sexy 09 frame!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually I am very happy with my lugged Bianchi.

I absolutely love it. 

I have been tempted a lot to get a new 928 SL frame, I saw one used on ebay go for $1200 and was so tempted to get it. 

Let's wait, they'll put out a full celeste 928 SL soon 

BTW if somebody is looking for a full celeste 928L there is somebody in the UK selling one. GBP 850 with a 105 build

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bianchi-928-c...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------

